# searching threads



## HJ (16 Apr 2009)

Is there a way of searching a thread for a keyword which will give the post as a result? Someone has just asked for a recommendation for a LBS in Oxford, there is possibly on in the Sticky: LBS Recommendations, but how to find it without reading the whole thread?


----------



## Speicher (16 Apr 2009)

Yes, there is.

Go to Advanced Search

Where it says Search titles only, click on the triangle 

choose "search entire posts"


further down click in the circle next to 
"Show results as posts"


----------



## Speicher (16 Apr 2009)

I have just tried that with the key word as lbs Oxford and it works.


----------



## Shaun (17 Apr 2009)

You can also use the *Search this Thread* option (top right of the first post in the thread).

On the LBS thread it gives three results for _Oxford_.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HJ (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks Shaun


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2009)

Ok, so I wasn't right, but I wasn't wrong either!


----------



## Shaun (18 Apr 2009)

Speicher said:


> Ok, so I wasn't right, but I wasn't wrong either!



You're right, you weren't wrong 

No, you had the right idea - the only difference is that the thread specific search excludes the rest of the site and can help to drill-down the results to a useful minimum.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

